# make it a point to



## raffavita

Ciao a tutti,
ho visto che ci sono diversi threads con l'espressione "make a point", ma credo che qui abbia un altro valore rispetto a quelli che ho trovato nel forum.

I'll try to give some context.

Two women are gossiping over a newcomer.
One of them says that he hasn't brought many things along with him. He only has clothes and a few other things.
The other woman replies: "Maybe he's having his stuff sent."
E the first one says: "I asked him. Made it a point."
What does it mean? That it was necessary that she should ask?"

My try:
"Gliel'ho chiesto. Mi sembrava il minimo (mi sembrava doveroso)."
Thank you in advance.
Raffa


----------



## pescara

raffavita said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ho visto che ci sono diversi threads con l'espressione "make a point", ma credo che qui abbia un altro valore rispetto a quelli che ho trovato nel forum.
> 
> I'll try to give some context.
> 
> Two women are gossiping over a newcomer.
> One of them says that he hasn't brought many things along with him. He only has clothes and a few other things.
> The other woman replies: "Maybe he's having his stuff sent."
> E the first one says: "I asked him. Made it a point."
> What does it mean? That it was necessary that she should ask?"
> 
> My try:
> "Gliel'ho chiesto. Mi sembrava il minimo (mi sembrava doveroso)."
> Thank you in advance.
> Raffa


 
"To make it a point to do something" means to be sure that you do it, to make it a priority.  For example, "I did not want to be late for my appointment so I made it a point to arrive a half hour early."   

Ciao.


----------



## k_georgiadis

Make it a point = to put all necessary effort, to make sure. So, your English sentence could be rewritten: "I asked them. I was determined to ask him and find out.


----------



## rocamadour

Ciao raffa! 
Forse il senso potrebbe anche essere quello di "Non ne ho potuto fare a meno" (mia libera interpretazione del più letterale "mi sono sentita in dovere di farlo").
Ovviamente si tratta solo di un'idea....
Ciao!


----------



## raffavita

rocamadour said:


> Ciao raffa!
> Forse il senso potrebbe anche essere quello di "Non ne ho potuto fare a meno" (mia libera interpretazione del più letterale "mi sono sentita in dovere di farlo").
> Ovviamente si tratta solo di un'idea....
> Ciao!


 

Could it also mean, as rocamadour suggests "I couldn't help asking him?"

Otherwise: "Mi sembrava il minimo" is what we sometimes use to indicate that something required being done.
Thank to all of you.
Raffa


----------



## k_georgiadis

"I couldn't help it" has a slightly different connotation: "I couldn't resist the temptation, it was beyond my abilities/strength to resist, my curiosity got the better of me" whereas "to make it a point" denotes resolve and determination to do something, to get something done, discover something."

"I made it a point to explain the rules to Charlie before he got himself into deeper trouble." Compare with:

"The circumstances surrounding his three divorces are extremely intriguing. Decorum dictates otherwise, but I couldn't help asking him a few questions."


----------



## pescara

Raffa,
In the Word reference dictionary, the definition for "make a point to" is "considerare importante."  I'm not sure it is the only, or the best, translation, but that is the sense of the phrase.  

Ciao.


----------



## raffavita

k_georgiadis said:


> "I couldn't help it" has a slightly different connotation: "I couldn't resist the temptation, it was beyond my abilities/strength to resist, my curiosity got the better of me" whereas "to make it a point" denotes resolve and determination to do something, to get something done, discover something."
> 
> "I made it a point to explain the rules to Charlie before he got himself into deeper trouble." Compare with:
> 
> "The circumstances surrounding his three divorces are extremely intriguing. Decorum dictates otherwise, but I couldn't help asking him a few questions."


 
Thank you very much, Georgiadis.
Then, "Mi sembrava il minimo" is perfect.
It was the least that I could do." But in Italian it sounds a bit different.
We use it to say that it was really necessary, that she had to.
Raffa


----------



## k_georgiadis

My Paravia gives the following translations for "make a point of doing:" sforzarsi di fare, ritenere doveroso fare, farsi un dovere di fare. They seem to convey the meaning pretty well, at least as far I can tell.


----------



## raffavita

k_georgiadis said:


> My Paravia gives the following translations for "make a point of doing:" sforzarsi di fare, ritenere doveroso fare, farsi un dovere di fare. They seem to convey the meaning pretty well, at least as far I can tell.


 

Thank you so much. 
Raffa


----------



## k_georgiadis

You're welcome Raffa. How many more pages to go?


----------



## raffavita

k_georgiadis said:


> You're welcome Raffa. How many more pages to go?


 
530.


----------



## Austinese

Ho un libro delle espressioni idiomatiche italiane e inglesi. Questo libro definisce "to make a point of" come "farsi un punto d'onore di." Letteralmente in inglese, mi sembra che l'espressione italiana significhi "make yourself a point of honor to..." This is somewhat confusing to me. When you make it a point to do something, yes you are definitely committed to doing it, but I don't know what this has to do with honor.


----------



## rocamadour

Austinese said:


> Ho un libro delle espressioni idiomatiche italiane e inglesi. Questo libro definisce "to make a point of" come "farsi un punto d'onore di." Letteralmente in inglese, mi sembra che l'espressione italiana significhi "make yourself a point of honor to..." This is somewhat confusing to me. When you make it a point to do something, yes you are definitely committed to doing it, but I don't know what this has to do with honor.


 
Ciao Austinese! 
Corrisponderebbe all'italiano "Sentirsi in dovere di...". Il significato è quello di un "dovere _morale_" (che quindi in un certo senso ha a che fare con l'onore...). Per questo avevo suggerito a raffa la traduzione letterale "mi sono sentita in dovere di farlo" (e una più libera interpretazione "non ne ho potuto fare a meno"...)


----------



## k_georgiadis

raffavita said:


> 530.


 
  But, believe me, you'll get there!


----------



## Austinese

rocamadour said:


> Ciao Austinese!
> Corrisponderebbe all'italiano "Sentirsi in dovere di...". Il significato è quello di un "dovere _morale_" (che quindi in un certo senso ha a che fare con l'onore...). Per questo avevo suggerito a raffa la traduzione letterale "mi sono sentita in dovere di farlo" (e una più libera interpretazione "non ne ho potuto fare a meno"...)



Ciao rocamadour,

Penso che tu abbia probabilmente ragione, ma, secondo me, "I felt a duty to do it..." non e' la stessa cosa come "I made it a point to." Con il secondo, c'e il senso di "a special effort."

Per esempio:

"I felt obliged to open the door for the lady"   
Maybe the lady was crippled in some way, so I felt obliged to...

versus

"I made it a point to open the door for the lady."  
Recently, I have been hearing a good deal of criticism that I am not courteous to women, so I made it a point to...

Spero che questo sia utile a te.


----------



## rocamadour

Austinese said:


> Ciao rocamadour,
> 
> Penso che tu abbia probabilmente ragione, ma, secondo me, "I felt a duty to do it..." non e' la stessa cosa come "I made it a point to." Con il secondo, c'e il senso di "a special effort."
> 
> Per esempio:
> 
> "I felt obliged to open the door for the lady"
> Maybe the lady was crippled in some way, so I felt obliged to...
> 
> versus
> 
> "I made it a point to open the door for the lady."
> Recently, I have been hearing a good deal of criticism that I am not courteous to women, so I made it a point to...
> 
> Spero che questo sia utile a te.


 
Ciao Austinese!
Certo che mi è utile e te ne ringrazio.  Il tuo esempio è molto chiaro.


----------



## _forumuser_

raffavita said:


> ho visto che ci sono diversi threads con l'espressione "make a point", ma
> Two women are gossiping over a newcomer.
> One of them says that he hasn't brought many things along with him. He only has clothes and a few other things.
> The other woman replies: "Maybe he's having his stuff sent."
> E the first one says: "I asked him. Made it a point."


 
A parte l'interessante discussione su to make it a point to do x, non e' per niente chiaro cosa la persona voglia dire in questo caso. Forse intende che in passato si era ripromessa di fare domande ad ogni nuovo arrivato. Oppure che il tipo si e' deliberatamente portato dietro solo poche cose. Forse riportare l'intero scambio aiuterebbe a chiarire. Con solo queste due frasi e' difficile dirlo.


----------



## angelico76

Ciao, ho problemi con questa frase:
1) "Can you describe it?"
2) "I barely looked at it. In fact, I made it a point not to. I tried to pretend that ...."

Del tipo:
1) Puoi descriverlo?
2) Lo guardai a malapena. Di fatto, mi sforzai di non farlo. Feci finta che....

That's just my try, guessed by logical reasoning. 
More generally, what does "make something a point" mean?


Grazie


----------



## k_georgiadis

It is "to make a point of <verb> something," angelico 76, but you got the meaning right; 

to make a point of doing something = sforzarsi da fare


----------



## Leo57

Hi there
I would say that you understand it very well.   The person deliberately tried _not_ to look at something.   They chose not to look.

Hope this helps
Leo


----------



## angelico76

k_georgiadis said:


> It is "to make a point of <verb> something," angelico 76, but you got the meaning right;
> 
> to make a point of doing something = sforzarsi dadi fare



Just a slight amendment...

Thanks everybody!


----------



## k_georgiadis

Precisely Angelico, and thanks for pointing it out; often my brain does not communicate with my typing fingers.


----------



## WKLIZE

potrebbe essere prefissarsi ?


----------



## raffavita

I'd say "mi sono ripromesso di.."
Raffuzza.


----------



## housecameron

How about:
_Mi sono prefissato ...._

_sorry... too late_


----------



## raffavita

Una domanda dovuta quasi esclusivamente alla mia ignoranza.
"Prefissarsi/prefiggersi" può essere seguito anche da un verbo?
Prefissarsi di fare....
Io l'ho sempre sentito con un nome, ad esempio "prefissarsi un obiettivo."

"Ripromettersi" sono sicura che possa essere seguito da un verbo.

Grazie mille.


----------



## housecameron

A mio avviso è corretto dire:
_prefissarsi/ prefiggersi di fare ...._

Ma non ho trovato alcun esempio sui dizionari consultati finora...


----------



## WKLIZE

Raffa non so se grammaticalmente sia giusto,ma io lo uso quando segue un verbo ,per esempio: mi sono prefissata di farlo a tutti i costi .


----------



## raffavita

Nel dubbio, I'd go with "ripromettersi" e chi s'è visto s'è visto.
Intanto cerco anch'io degli esempi. Finora ne ho trovati solo con nomi.

"To make it a point" = ripromettersi, farsi un dovere di, ritenere doveroso.."

Mi ha fatto penare questa espressione.
Ciaps.


----------



## WKLIZE

Eh già hai ragione nel dubbio metti ripromettersi


----------



## lolly89

Ciao a tutti 
Vorrei un consiglio nella traduzione dell'espressione "He made it a point" nella frase: In the meantime, he made it a point to keep a close eye on his dying brother, to always know where he was and what he was doing.
Che ne dite di: Nel frattempo, gli sembrò doveroso tenere sott'occhio suo fratello in fin di vita....

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Esatto! Oxford-Paravia fa la stessa traduzione: *to make a point of doing *(do proudly) *ritenere doveroso fare*

(also to make a point of doing : (make sure one does) sforzarsi di fare )


----------



## Odysseus54

Magari : " Nel frattempo, fece in modo di ... "


----------



## lolly89

Ok. Grazie mille a entrambi


----------

